# Starting A Rainstorm Landscape



## Ichigo

Did a watercolour greywash then took a tissue and made wisps of clouds then pulled the grey down to form rainstreaks with the brush.

Then painted a blue wash behind the rain and left and right of it

Now using my watercolour pencils to make the shades and colours.


----------



## chanda95

Nice start! I would like to see more value change to give it more depth but you may already be working on that aspect. Look forward to seeing what you do with this piece!


----------



## Ichigo

chanda95 said:


> Nice start! I would like to see more value change to give it more depth but you may already be working on that aspect. Look forward to seeing what you do with this piece!


Thanks I will try do more depth with the pencils if possible 

The horizon with grass and hills should fix it hopefully


----------

